# looking to swap Wheels!



## osiris10012 (Feb 4, 2011)

I sure wish i had the alloys on mine i would love to trade you. Good luck, well you won't need luck...lol...i guarantee there are a ton of people on here that would love to trade


----------



## B-Rad (Apr 24, 2011)

If only I didn't live in California... I'd already have mine up on stands and the wheels/rims in the back of my Duramax headed to swap with ya. Anyone in California looking to do the same?? (doesn't hurt to ask!)


----------



## Sour Kruat's 951 (Nov 9, 2010)

PM sent.


----------



## Senistr (Jul 28, 2011)

I will have a set of brand new stock LS rims and tires but I think they're hubcap...not sure.


----------

